# Buckroe Pier Fishing Report 08/28/2015 Black Drum, Croaker, Roundhead, and Weakfish



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Started fishing at 500am in the morning to 1pm in the afternoon. Pretty much fished from low tide to high tide back to low tide. Caught a total of 7 fish all different catches and a baby crab I got from the sea weed I plucked out. Also hooked a broken rig in the water too bad couldn't hold it and it fell before I could retrieve that 4oz weight from long ago. Fished at the T section first then just few feet back from it because it got crowded. Flounders are biting pretty good saw a lot caught and weakfish are becoming common. Also caught a juvenile black drum and some girl and her father went ahead and tagged it and released missed that picture. 

First catch at 510am was a Pompano?








Small Croaker








Weakfish (Gray Trout)








Roundhead


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Small Croaker Again








Blowfish








Zoomed into a Baby Crab








Oystertoad








Don't have a picture of the black drum because the girl snatched it from me for an electronic tagging. 

Fishing On!! :fishing:


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

First picture is what I would refer to as a sand perch.......roundhead=whiting or seamullet.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

SloppyTilapia said:


> First picture is what I would refer to as a sand perch.......roundhead=whiting or seamullet.


 We call it roundhead here in Virginia but goes by other names in md and Carolinas. Going to deeper water this Saturday aka CBBT hoping fishing is more active. Today was a good variety but way too slow. Croakers wanted real bloodworms not fishbites. Caught a few fresh crabs tonight down the warwick sure am ready for some drum fishing.


----------



## Dwight9797 (Aug 5, 2009)

I was there from 11am-6pm. Caught some nice sized spot and croaker.
Finally landed a spade fish. I'll try to post pics tomorrow.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

I think it's very interesting how the same species of fish gets several different names from region to region. I've always called em whiting, but have picked up that some folks call em seamullet. Roundheads is new terminology for me.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

SloppyTilapia said:


> I think it's very interesting how the same species of fish gets several different names from region to region. I've always called em whiting, but have picked up that some folks call em seamullet. Roundheads is new terminology for me.


Kingfish


----------

